# Drying temps/humidity



## Amateur Grower (Jul 9, 2009)

I've got a 6x6 bathroom in a finished basement with a steady 72 degree F temp and 50% humidity. I've strung hemp twine from the shower rod to suction cups on the shower wall. There's one AC vent in the room.

Are these temps/humidity ok? What's optimal?

AG

PS-As a side note, this is the 2nd time today I've lost a post and had to retype it because of server busy errors. All you mods do a great job and I thank MarPassion for hosting this site, which has been INVALUABLE to me in my 1st grow, but I've offered to pay a little to help with more servers/bandwidth and I'm sure a LOT of others would chip in too. I know this is a very sticky subject around here and I might get banned for bringing it up AGAIN, but come on......


----------



## smokybear (Jul 9, 2009)

The lower the humidity, the better but I'm sure that will be just fine. I don't even worry about humidity when I dry my buds. Give them time and they will dry just fine. As for the server, not much anyone can do about it at this point. There are so many new members...which is kind of a good thing, really. Anyways, just bear with them. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 9, 2009)

I tend to like the rh of 40-50%... a little higher than most, though my area temps hover between 78-81.  They tend to dry a little fast at these temps so the higher humidity offsets slightly.  

My goal is somewhat slow the first 2 days, then slower the next 4-5 days, then pretty crisp on the outsides at end of the week, though some slight green in the stems, then core out the moisture & cure.  I trim after all of this.  appx 2 weeks, not counting additional jar time.  Peace.


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jul 16, 2009)

So I've been drying 3 days at 70 degrees F and 50% RH. I've got an exhaust fan running (it's a small bathroom I'm drying in) but was worried there might not be enough air flow so I put a fan in there not blowing directly on the buds.

Now my RH is up to about 54%. I thought circulating more air in there would LOWER the RH?

AG


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 16, 2009)

Depends on the source air & temps... if it is moist air you're blowing in, then the rh will rise.  If you are bringing in cooler & though not fully exchanging, then the rh will rise.  Just my guess at this point, but would think one of these two going on.  Peace!

Once they start drying, the mold (if any) will stop it's growth.  Never seen mold take on a bud while drying that didn't have it in the core before chop down.  Even this will halt growth at hack.  Also, when people put wet (not fully dry) nugs in jars... that will sprout new mold.  

You shuold be just fine!  Peace.


----------



## mrkingford (Jul 18, 2009)

Can you hang buds to dry in either the veg. grow tent or the flowering tent ?
 or should i use a closet?
I fiqure the tents have good temps, r/h and good air flow for drying....??


----------



## wmmeyer (Jul 18, 2009)

> Now my RH is up to about 54%. I thought circulating more air in there would LOWER the RH?


 
The moister air will be heavier and therefore settle towards the floor, if no circulation is present.  Adding the fan will stir that up, hence your slight raise in R/H.  Since this post is a couple days old, I'm sure you're already figured that out.



> Can you hang buds to dry in either the veg. grow tent or the flowering tent ?
> or should i use a closet?


 
I've heard that light will adversely affect the THC on the buds, and hence you'd want to hang/dry in a dark closet.


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 18, 2009)

Try putting a towel under the door. It should suck up some of the moisture that the fans are drawing into the bathroom.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 18, 2009)

Dont take a shower for a week and you will be fine.

Stinky, but fine 

eace:


----------



## OGKushman (Jul 18, 2009)

85 degrees at 20% or less humidity is key


----------



## BlueNose (Jul 18, 2009)

A few packs of desiccant would get the humidity down quick. They might suck too much out though. If that's the case stick them in during the day and pull them at night or vice-versa.


----------

